# Free php hosting



## Orbit (Sep 24, 2003)

does anybody know of a good free php hosting site? prefrabaly with no banners/adds

thanks


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

Hostultra.com has exit popups (presumably), but nothing else.


----------



## Pengu (Sep 25, 2003)

look on www.webhostingtalk.com and go to the "Free Webspace Offers" forum. I just got one for myself, and a couple for some non-profit organisations i work with..


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

Check out Google's directory listing, http://directory.google.com/Top/Computers/Internet/Web_Design_and_Development/Hosting/Free/.  Click on a category (probably Personal) and do a page search for "PHP," since they always list their services on the site.


----------



## Orbit (Sep 25, 2003)

hey arden hostultra looks really kool but the signup page is not working all options ie: pulldown menus are inactive :S


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

Hmm, I just tried it and it works fine for me.  Select the free account, and you don't need to mess with the payment options.


----------



## Orbit (Sep 25, 2003)

still hapening


----------



## Orbit (Sep 25, 2003)

maybe a link to the free sign up page that works for you


----------



## Orbit (Sep 25, 2003)

fired up IE and it work pity they wont take new regerstrations


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

Still?  Oh well, maybe if you wait a couple weeks they'll start up free registration again.


----------



## Orbit (Sep 25, 2003)

hey tried agian and worked :S huh wiered


----------



## MisterK (Sep 26, 2003)

Good One: http://www.phpfreaks.com/freehosting.php


----------



## Arden (Sep 28, 2003)

Huh, Host Ultra seems a little more flexible.  They provide for any standard extension, not just PHP; they don't put an ad on each page, just an exit popup (which I have yet to see on my computer); they don't require a valid domain name... but if all you're interested in is PHP, then sure, why not.


----------



## Pengu (Sep 28, 2003)

Uh arden, you probably haven't seen the popup, because safari doesn't allow ads to popup like that. I gave you a suggestion that will allow you to find PHP hosts that DONT HAVE ADS, but if you can't read a simple post, it's not my problem.


----------



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

I read your post, I just forgot about it.

I haven't seen the ads at all, and I'm on IE 5.1/9.2.2.  It helps to read signatures.


----------



## Pengu (Sep 29, 2003)

If a host says it will show a pop-under, why assume that they aren't there just because you havent seen them? maybe it relies on a dodgy WinIE "feature".. Just because they choose to use windows doesn't mean you should sacrifice the professionalism of your site.


----------



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

Well here is the code it adds to my files, if you can make heads or tails of it.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 29, 2003)

Tell me if you find any good free places with php. i'm all ears ..


----------

